#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Conditional Formatting for Shared Inbox

## jghender

I have a shared inbox that is used by 10 people. I want the individual emails to either change color or attach a message to it when a certain user opens the email. I want a different color or a message "Read by Jo" for each user when they open the email. Please help. If possible I would also like a time ticket for when the email was opened.

----------


## Ursul

Ten people use the same email address??? If this is a work environment I would be a little concerned about the security of that!!!  I believe this will need to be set up by your IT person/team by giving permissions to each person

Have a look here:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-001/o...001111003.aspx

Plus it appears there is a third person program that may do what you want - I went on Google search and typed "individual users share outlook" and got some interesting results.

----------

